# Fidelio........best recordings.



## Itullian

My picks are Klemperer EMI and Karajan,EMI tied for first. 
Bohm 2nd, dgg
Maazel 3rd, Decca

i haven't liked any others, gave to library.

your turn...........


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorites of the 22 sets I own:

Bernstein with Janowitz as Leonore
Bohm with Behrens as Leonore
Solti with Behrens as Leonore
Abbado with Kaufmann as Florestan
Masur with Jerusalem as Florestan


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> My picks are Klemperer EMI and Karajan,EMI tied for first.
> Bohm 2nd, dgg
> Maazel 3rd, Decca
> 
> i haven't liked any others, gave to library.
> 
> your turn...........


I have all that you list. but my Bohm is Sony.


----------



## Pugg

Bernstein with Janowitz as Leonore /Solti with Behrens as Leonore/ Abbado with Kaufmann as Florestan.
And the old Toscannini one with Steber.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Bernstein with Janowitz as Leonore /Solti with Behrens as Leonore/ Abbado with Kaufmann as Florestan.
> And the old Toscannini one with Steber.


Nice selection. I don't have Toscannini--yet. Going to check it out now.

Edit: Now I have it for $3.70 shipped:


----------



## Bill H.

Florestan said:


> Nice selection. I don't have Toscannini--yet. Going to check it out now.
> 
> Edit: Now I have it for $3.70 shipped:


Nice! I bought the RCA LPs years ago, and just recently transferred them to digital.
Among the old performances, my fave so far is the 1941 Met performance with Flagstad as Leonore, Bruno Walter conducting. It's available on Pristine.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Highly recommend this one, the live performance from 1953 (it was recorded in studio the next day, but that one sounds tired and less inspired). The Leonore overture in the second act is overwhelming. Furtwangler's best-known version is probably the 1950 Salzburg performance with Flagstad. If forced to choose though, I prefer this one. Something about it just comes alive more.


----------



## gellio

1. Karajan EMI
2. Bernstein (with Janowitz)
3. Gardiner (even though it's a hybrid)
4. Maazel

It would be interesting to see how lauded the Klemperer would be if it were released today. Answer - it would be trashed by the critics. The man had no insight into how Beethoven should be conducted. But, perhaps it was a result of his time. It's literally the most boring recording in my extensive opera collection. So dull, lifeless, no dramatic tension, no forward momentum, no drama, no passion. All true.


----------



## SixFootScowl

gellio said:


> 1. Karajan EMI
> 2. Bernstein (with Janowitz)
> *3. Gardiner (even though it's a hybrid)*
> 4. Maazel


Is okay for it to be a hybrid. There is a nice chart in the booklet comparing the parts and changes between 1805, 1806, and 1814. I am sure it is a fine recording, and actually I have it and so should give it another listen. It might be a wonderful recording to take in all the versions at once, kind of like those conglomerated Boris Godunov (1869+1872) recordings we have been discussing in the Boris threads.


----------



## realdealblues

gellio said:


> It would be interesting to see how lauded the Klemperer would be if it were released today. Answer - it would be trashed by the critics. The man had no insight into how Beethoven should be conducted. But, perhaps it was a result of his time. It's literally the most boring recording in my extensive opera collection. So dull, lifeless, no dramatic tension, no forward momentum, no drama, no passion. All true.


I would equate no insight into how Beethoven should be conducted, dull, lifeless, no dramatic tension, no forward momentum, no drama, no passion to someone like Gardiner.

Klemperer would still be lauded if released today because he would still out conduct anyone living today. Klemperer's Beethoven is nothing but tension, intensity, clarity and momentum. Vickers is far better under Klemperer than Karajan. Ludwig and Barry are perfectly voiced for the parts. Klemperer was anything but boring or lifeless, and his Fidelio recording still blows the doors off all contenders.


----------



## gellio

realdealblues said:


> I would equate no insight into how Beethoven should be conducted, dull, lifeless, no dramatic tension, no forward momentum, no drama, no passion to someone like Gardiner.
> 
> Klemperer would still be lauded if released today because he would still out conduct anyone living today. Klemperer's Beethoven is nothing but tension, intensity, clarity and momentum. Vickers is far better under Klemperer than Karajan. Ludwig and Barry are perfectly voiced for the parts. Klemperer was anything but boring or lifeless, and his Fidelio recording still blows the doors off all contenders.


To each his own, I guess. I'm not so sure Klemperer would be lauded if he were conducting Beethoven today, but that's obviously just my opinion. His Fidelio is too slow and dramatically lacking in comparison to Karajan, Gardiner, Bohm, Maazel and Bernstein, IMO.


----------



## gellio

When are we going to get a HIP recording of Fidelio?


----------



## Rmathuln

gellio said:


> When are we going to get a HIP recording of Fidelio?


There are several already.

But they are not *Fidelio*. Look for *Leonore.*

Gardiner was one of the earliest recording s of Leonore.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000001GYV/

It was included in the 2007 DG Beethoven Edition coup[led with the Bernstein recording of Fidelio










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000001GZ7/

There is also a recording of Leonore by René Jacobs










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0833WXC71/


----------

